# help to ID



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Im not sure what this is, kinda like a goby but not a goby. any help??


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry forgot the pic, here it is....








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It could be a little darter. Does it ever 'perch' on its pectoral fins to balance, or curve its body when resting? Did you buy it or catch it?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

caught them. yes they perch, almost like they are standing. they seem to hop around rather than swim most of the time. thanks for responding. Ill look into darters, i was thinking some kind of sculpin.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

If you caught him in Illinois, I'd say it is a Least Darter, Etheostoma microperca. Try this link, looks like your guy.
Etheostoma microperca, Least darter


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

definately a darter, thnx very much for your help!


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Your most welcome! They are very cool little fish, make great aquarium pets. I have two darters from florida. They are very entertaining, eat well, peaceful. I just love they way they hop around on the bottom. They are not long lived. But sounds like you have a ready source if you would like more. Congrats on the find!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i wonder how you caught it...and where


----------

